# From Recruit to Direction of Choice?



## Macdonald85 (10 Dec 2011)

I was wondering if it would be possible to go from basic recruit to a position of my own choosing - in specific, a UAV pilot? (or user, for lack of a better term - and I don't mean directly, but having a choice) I've always been reluctant on joining the army due to 1) My family and 2) What I can truly offer to my country and recently it dawned on me that that position would be ideal for me as an advanced user of many technical things + an interest in collecting information, reading information and more. I don't expect to go through basic and end up where I want immediately - but if I did decide to do this full time is it feasible that within 2-4, maybe 5 years I'd be fully trained and employed as a UAV operator?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, and thank you for your time.


----------



## dimsum (10 Dec 2011)

UAV operators aren't a specifc trade at the moment.  The Army has some personnel in 4 Air Defence Regiment that operate some of the smaller ones and the RCAF has had operators in Afghanistan.  Right now, the RCAF does not have anyone operating UAVs at the moment, although there is a plan (the JUSTAS project) which is still a long ways off.

Also, remember that all members of the CF, regardless of trade, can see themselves deployed in a theatre of war.  UAVs aren't necessarily any safer than some other deployed positions (e.g. the Canadian UAVs were based out of Kandahar Airfield.)


----------



## Macdonald85 (10 Dec 2011)

Thank you and yeah, I certainly figured any useful UAV Op would definitely be deployed somewhat near the site. I'll certainly keep my eye on things and look for other, similar trades. Thank you again, sir


----------



## Macdonald85 (10 Dec 2011)

Out of curiousity which trade or job would land me closest to that position? It would be with RCAF but would be Avionics Systems Technician or something different?

Again, thank you for your time.


----------



## dimsum (10 Dec 2011)

To operate them, it would be an aircrew trade:  Pilot or ACSO to fly, AESOP to work the sensors.  That was what we did in Afghanistan, but that's not to say that it would be what happens in the future airframe.  The techs would be the maintainers, not the operators.

As for the proximity of the operators to the operating area, it's not necessarily true that they have to be operated nearby (or even in the same continent.)  The USAF and RAF operate their Predator/Reaper/Global Hawk UAVs out of the United States and use satellite link to control them in Afghanistan, etc.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2011)

Canada currently does not have a MALE/HALE UAV.......projects come and go and some of them never amount to anything. Do not base your career choice on working UAVs.


----------



## GnyHwy (10 Dec 2011)

It seems that you are leaning towards the large UAVs.  For these you will have to be an actual pilot.  The CF has used smalls and minis that were flown by non-commissioned members (NCM) from the cbt arms, but the future being uncertain there is no guarantees as to which trades will be flying them in the future.  Perhaps it may eventually become its own trade, but not in the foreseeable future.  I believe the Navy is even considering them.

With smalls (Scan Eagle as an example)  being a bit of a grey area as to who will fly them, anything bigger will be flown by Airforce pilots and anything the same or smaller could be flown by a NCM; MCpl or Cpl probably.

In the recent past many Artillery troops have flown UAVs at the tactical level; either right up front with the fight or back in a "safer" area.  It is likely that 4AD, which is becoming a general support regiment to the division, will see small UAVs in the future.  When that will be is anyone's guess.

Like Aviator has said, projects come and go.  Even if you were to make the best possible decision when joining, there still would be no guarantee that you would end up being a UAV pilot.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2011)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> For these you will have to be an actual pilot.



ACSO have operated larger UAVs while the sensors have been operated by AES Ops (those are NCMs). One does not have to be from the Pilot MOS to "pilot" the larger (MALE type for example) UAVs and certainly not to be part of the crew that operates them.


----------



## GnyHwy (10 Dec 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ACSO have operated larger UAVs while the sensors have been operated by AES Ops (those are NCMs). One does not have to be from the Pilot MOS to "pilot" the larger (MALE type for example) UAVs and certainly not to be part of the crew that operates them.



Allright, my misunderstanding of the Pilot MOS, and now that I know what an ACSO is I get your point.  I also recognize that NCMs operate sensors.

Is it safe to say that the pilots of these "larger" UAVs will need to be commissioned officers?  I am quite certain that an Army, Navy or Airforce NCM will not "pilot" anything larger than a small.

As I have no idea of the OP's education or what level he wants to pilot them at, I was trying to differentiate jobs of NCMs and Os in reference to the size of the UAV that he could potentially pilot.


----------



## dimsum (10 Dec 2011)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Is it safe to say that the pilots of these "larger" UAVs will need to be commissioned officers?  I am quite certain that an Army, Navy or Airforce NCM will not "pilot" anything larger than a small.



As of right now, yes as both Pilot and ACSO are commissioned officer trades.  Generally, MALE (Medium Altitude, Long Endurance) and HALE (High Altitude...) are flown by commissioned Pilots.  However, the US Army has a version of the Predator (the Gray Eagle) that is piloted by NCMs.  

This isn't the norm, since the USAF/RAF both have a commissioned Pilot and an NCM Sensor Operator, whereas the RAAF has all-commissioned Pilot and Sensor Ops.  

The big message though is that since UAVs/RPAs are such new fields in aviation, everything is being tried right now to see what works.  The USAF had a program in which any officer could "fast-track" into being a UAV pilot.  I'm not sure if that's still the case now.


----------



## Macdonald85 (11 Dec 2011)

Thank you guys for the info - I sincerely hope that a path or multiple paths can lead directly into a UAV 'specialty', which I'd figure wouldn't belong to NCM's. Until it's all fleshed out, though, I think AESOp would've been my natural choice. Will be keeping my eyes on this stuff ^.^ Thank you as well for a fulfilling first discussion on this forum. I've also had the privilege of other experienced members giving me their input as well through PM's and everything has been truly helpful.

-Macdonald


----------

